# What bindings for a reverse camber board?



## generik777 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm wondering what a good set of bindings would be for a reverse camber board. Would a softer or stiffer binding be better? I'm thinking of getting the burton freestyles just cause they are cheap and this isn't my primary board.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends on what kinds of reverse cambered board you have....

Just because the camber is reversed doesn't mean it requires special bindings.... It'll require the same bindings as it would if it was a regular cambered board, based upon what the board was meant for. Meaning soft, stiff, park, all mountain, bla bla bla


----------



## generik777 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I guess that makes sense. Thanx for the input.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

My advice is to stay away from Burton bindings as well. Cartels are about the only decent Burton bindings as far as I'm concerned

Union force is about the most versatile and longest lasting binding on the market


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> My advice is to stay away from Burton bindings as well. Cartels are about the only decent Burton bindings as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Union force is about the most versatile and longest lasting binding on the market


i had a pair of burton freestyle's and they were horrible...after i say 10 days they broke...i have flux titans and unions now


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> My advice is to stay away from Burton bindings as well. Cartels are about the only decent Burton bindings as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Union force is about the most versatile and longest lasting binding on the market


I've heard that some Unions have problems with the quality of their ratchets. Is there any truth to this claim?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> I've heard that some Unions have problems with the quality of their ratchets. Is there any truth to this claim?


The only complaint about Union bindings are the new toe strap they're using. The ratchets are fine....

I personally love my 2010 Union Force. The toe caps fit my boot just fine...... They aren't like some of the other toe cap bindings on the market that wrap a long ways over your toes and a long ways onto the top of your foot. Basically they have a clip that goes over your toes and then the leather part goes over your toes. 

But ya, Union Force are the most indestructible bindings that I personally know of.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> The only complaint about Union bindings are the new toe strap they're using. The ratchets are fine....
> 
> I personally love my 2010 Union Force. The toe caps fit my boot just fine...... They aren't like some of the other toe cap bindings on the market that wrap a long ways over your toes and a long ways onto the top of your foot. Basically they have a clip that goes over your toes and then the leather part goes over your toes.
> 
> But ya, Union Force are the most indestructible bindings that I personally know of.


Thats good to hear. They're on my list of bindings I'm looking at for my Machete (along with Flux Super Titan and Rome Targas).


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

DrnknZag said:


> I've heard that some Unions have problems with the quality of their ratchets. Is there any truth to this claim?


I have Union Data's from 2008 and the only time I ever had a problem with the ratchets was on a 5-10 degree day where ice built up in the toe. That happened once and was resolved in less than a minute. The only other issue I've had with them was the toe strap sliding up on my old Nitro MFM boots. Once I switched to my Northwave Decades it wasn't a problem because the toe box is more squared. I know they've changed the toe over the last couple of seasons but I hear this is still a problem for some people and it really does depend on the shape of your boot. The more square the toe is the better.


----------



## J. Hallowell (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd also think about Technine. I've had the MFM ones for 3 or 4 years now and nothing has been wrong. They're also very comfy


----------



## BoardTheEast (Aug 5, 2010)

Aren't the Union Contacts meant to be put on boards with rocker and camber because it lowers the amount of contact points between the binding and the board? I heard this was supposed to increase responsiveness and add more flex. I have a rocker and camber board and I'm still deciding between the Contacts and the Rome 390s.


----------

